# Worried about Nico - Info on giardiasis plz!



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi all, I've been looking through the forums and was hoping to get more info on giardiasis and other parasitic infections. My usual vet is away and I'm not super keen on his replacement... 

Last weekend Nico's energy levels and stools were normal but he wasn't eating as heartily as we would expect (we were at the cottage and he was running lots). We assumed it was because he'd gotten his vaccinations earlier that week...

Last week his energy levels were low and he continued to be eat relatively little. His stools were also runnier so I started mixing pumpkin puree in with his regular food. We went to the vet on Thursday (1wk post-vaccinations) and she recommended blood tests (but not a stool sample for some reason). The blood tests cost $200 and came back normal.

This past weekend Nico's energy level seemed back to normal and he ate a bit more (quantity)but his stools have been slightly runny and occasionally mucousy (despite still being on the pumpkin puree). This evening Nico has pooped 4 times, each time getting progressively runnier.

The nitty gritty:
-Do these symptoms sound consistent with giardiasis?
-How long does it take for symptoms to appear? (It's been about 3-4 wks since I've caught him drinking "high risk" water)
-Any other suggestions on what to get him checked for?

I think I'll take a stool sample into the vet tomorrow, but am unsure why she didn't recommend testing one in the first place. I am so worried and confused! Nico had lost 1.5kg between when he got his vaccinations and when I took him in for the blood tests a week later 

Any info appreciated!
-rbka


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

I would definitely bring in a stool sample. Sounds like it could be Giardia. Our boy had it last spring, and my vet told me it was likely an upset belly from getting into something he shouldn't. I didn't agree and the vet asked me to bring in a stool sample. By the next morning the test came back positive. I worked for home for the next couple of days to make sure there were no accidents. His stomach was making excessive grumbling and churning noises.

He had mucousy, orange coloured soft stool on the day I took the sample. Before that he just had soft stool that pumpkin wasn't clearing up, when it normally does the trick. 

Once on meds it cleared up quickly. If the test comes back positive I would suggest a fecal test afterwards to confirm the parasite is gone. Giardia can be tricky.

Whatever it is, hope your pup is feeling better soon


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks so much, CanadianExpy! I will swing by the vet tomorrow morning.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The one thing about giardia is it makes poo smell twice as bad as normal poo.
They can have a half way normal poo, and then as parasites build up its down right nasty again. I would drop off a stool sample, and tell the vet to check it thoroughly.
I've had June's stool full of amebiasis, after her hunting nutria rat in the summer.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

TexasRed said:


> The one thing about giardia is it makes poo smell twice as bad as normal poo.
> They can have a half way normal poo, and then as parasites build up its down right nasty again. I would drop off a stool sample, and tell the vet to check it thoroughly.
> I've had June's stool full of amebiasis, after her hunting nutria rat in the summer.


Thanks for explaining this TexasRed, that is very consistent with what's been happening.
Sometimes his stools, energy levels, and appetite seems totally normal then a few hours later he'll be over-tired and his stools get mucousy and stinky again! Seems to me like it's the concentration of the parasites building up, being expelled then building up again.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

Giardia is unfortunately an ongoing battle for my 2 V's. Indiana is considered a "giardia" state and we have battled it too many times to count including a hospitalization last year. They can pick it up anywhere. The numerous vets I've consulted said that some dogs are just more prone to it than others. One negative test doesn't necessarily mean anything because they don't have it. They don't shed the parasite in every stool necessarily. In fact around here before an infected dog can return to a day care situation, they have to test negative for anywhere up to 6 months depending on that place's rules. Chuck's infection last year was the worst as he went from being seemingly healthy to needing critical care within a day or so. Good luck.


----------

